# Gen1 Cruze diesel



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

Please any help would be appreciated I’m a handy guy when I know what to look for


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

That looks like the vacuum chamber you're pointing at. I don't recall anything in the area other than the dip stick having oil.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

I’m not sure if this helps this sits directly above that and has oil on it could This be the culprit


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

That is your vacuum pump, which is driven off the back of the exhaust cam.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

Could there be an oil leak coming from there?


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

If the vacuum pump is leaking oil could it be losing the vacuum to other parts of the motor like the turbo?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes oil can come from there. That looks very minor and shouldn’t effect performance any for a long long time.

The diesel vacuum is unique I believe due to the VGT system.


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

I’m getting the p0299 code and the only thing that has changed is this oil leak it is leaking onto the vacuum chamber And one of the things they said the check was to make sure that you didn’t have a vacuum leak I’m trying to figure out if somehow that might be causing a vacuum leak


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Charlesb said:


> I’m getting the p0299 code and the only thing that has changed is this oil leak it is leaking onto the vacuum chamber And one of the things they said the check was to make sure that you didn’t have a vacuum leak I’m trying to figure out if somehow that might be causing a vacuum leak


By the looks of it the top cover isn’t sealed (not replaceable) but maybe you can tighten it a little as you wait for parts?


----------



## mike_D (Dec 16, 2019)

The oil is coming from the intake track, check the joint close by the area you are concerned. You will find it oozzing there. Next question is why is there oil in the intake track? It is getting sucked into the turbo form the PCV valve. Next question why is it there? Check your oil level, it probably past full. How did that happen, during DPF regen the engine is injecting fuel during the exhaust stroke and it is blowing by the rings, diluting the engine oil, thus making the oil go up. What is the fix? Only fill the engine with 4 L of oil and not 4.5 L. That will show up about mid dipstick when you check it. And allows the oil to increase in the crankcase plus eliminates whipped up oil vapors from being there in the first place occuring because the engine oil is too high. The next problem is that the bottom of the intercooler is full of oil, need to remove it and drain it out. That is a little bit of a job. Gee how do I know this, Yeah it happened to me too.


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

mike_D said:


> The oil is coming from the intake track, check the joint close by the area you are concerned. You will find it oozzing there. Next question is why is there oil in the intake track? It is getting sucked into the turbo form the PCV valve. Next question why is it there? Check your oil level, it probably past full. How did that happen, during DPF regen the engine is injecting fuel during the exhaust stroke and it is blowing by the rings, diluting the engine oil, thus making the oil go up. What is the fix? Only fill the engine with 4 L of oil and not 4.5 L. That will show up about mid dipstick when you check it. And allows the oil to increase in the crankcase plus eliminates whipped up oil vapors from being there in the first place occuring because the engine oil is too high. The next problem is that the bottom of the intercooler is full of oil, need to remove it and drain it out. That is a little bit of a job. Gee how do I know this, Yeah it happened to me too.


----------



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

What do I use to flush the intercooler? Some links say gas but lots of people have told me to keep gas as far from my diesel


----------



## mike_D (Dec 16, 2019)

#1 I used gas, soak it over night #2 drain, repeat, #3 then use a solution of dawn dishwashing soap and water over night, #4 rinse out with water, then use the exhaust port of your shop vacuum to blow air through it until dry. Scared of the gas, use the dawn alone, may not get through the gunky stuff in the bottom intercooler tubes. Let me know how it turns out for you.


----------

